# They're killing me!!



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I pasture breed so due dates are any where from Jan 15 to Feb 15.. Ugh I have 21 due and refusing to pop











































Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

haha love the face on the second picture down goat on the right of the picture. hehe so cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

They are all conspiring to give birth simultaneously at 3am on a Monday.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Lol


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ha! I can't believe the first possible due date was Jan 15 and not a single one has caved! We normally breed like that but this year we used a marking harness on the buck for the first time so we'll see if that is accurate and helps! I noted the exact date each doe was marked blue.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I am buying a marking harness because this is killing me lol.. I just came in and I have one that has dropped so low it looks like she is emaciated (she is not lol) and her udder is strutted... Did I mention the three inches of snow that dropped in just a few hours lol


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm wondering if some of those tail are droopy like Jill said could show selenium deficiency. Might ask her to check out the pics if they haven't had any selenium and you are in a deficient area. Just a thought....or maybe they're droopy because things are loosening up predelivery?

Good luck. They'll be keeping you busy!


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

They all had BoSe last month and special minerals with extra selenium we are very deficient here but all those tails have no ligs holding them up lol... Eight no ligs, five with soft ligs, three holding on tight and four won't let me near them 


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats a lot of girls ready to pop , my goodness , lol…
I love second picture , they look as if they are in a line taunting you with their huge bellies , lolol..

Good luck kidding , i hope you have a few people there to help you !


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a great husband that works the farm with me... He takes the early shift and I stay up late. And we have five kids from eleven to twenty so all good on help lol


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Laura, even with due dates they will drive you crazy lol  We have one that was due Sun-Wed, and she is still hanging on to those babies! I told her I won't believe her 'drama queen' act until I see a bubble lol
We had one due Thurs & Fri as well. Looks like Thurs doe might kid later tonight or tomorrow, who knows, she's very sneaky.

Our does have droopy tails too this time of year especially when it's cold. We use Bo-Se at breeding time, Selenium E Gel 4 weeks before kidding, again when they kid, and 4 weeks later they get Bo-Se. I am too afraid to use Bo-Se during pregnancy again. Once everyone kids they are getting copper bolus - oh fun.. haha.

You need to post some pictures of the bucks


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Just a few more pictures..
All of these girls were covered by my previous herd sire unfortunately ... He had great bloodlines with emboldened Eggs throughout several generations but he never filled out and never really grew.. I thought maybe a bad case of cocci stunted him but about half of his babies are the same way. So thinking he got some trashy genetics.. I sold him and bought two really nice boys in September.. I am going to start another thread about the does I kept from last spring kidding soon but I was disappointed to say the least... The average birth weight was five pounds and growth was slow for most of them.. Although a few lived up to their bloodlines..

The ones due in April is from my new bucks.. I am really looking forward to it..

Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

My new herd sires 







Cowboy







Another of cowboy







This is Muddy







They were born May 2014

Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Laura, even with due dates they will drive you crazy lol  We have one that was due Sun-Wed, and she is still hanging on to those babies! I told her I won't believe her 'drama queen' act until I see a bubble lol
> We had one due Thurs & Fri as well. Looks like Thurs doe might kid later tonight or tomorrow, who knows, she's very sneaky.
> 
> Our does have droopy tails too this time of year especially when it's cold. We use Bo-Se at breeding time, Selenium E Gel 4 weeks before kidding, again when they kid, and 4 weeks later they get Bo-Se. I am too afraid to use Bo-Se during pregnancy again. Once everyone kids they are getting copper bolus - oh fun.. haha.
> ...


I agree!! They simply like to.drive you crazy. This year I didn't use a marking harness after dealing with the bucks getting sores, there's 8 girls I don't know when are due, I know 2 of them are for sure bred but I kinda forgot to write the day down. 
Just keep a eye on them and pray they do something fast


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hold on , you'll make it  How exciting though !


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The boys are very handsome! Will be looking forward to their babies this spring  I hope the buck you had gives better birth weights this time around, I know how frustrating it can be. Honestly, I'd rather have 6-8lb. kids vs. bigger, but that is if they grow out well. So far we've had 6 kids born in the past week, and all were 10lbs, then the twins today were 10lbs & 12lbs. Their sire was a young buck about your new buck's age. His dam was from the same genetics as your boys on his dam side <she is by Gen. Patton, and inbred, but inbreeding has done great things for the breeder>.

Your does are sure pretty, looking close! Hopefully they start kidding for you soon! We had 1 go just before lunch, and waiting on another one that is 3 days overdue. Then 1 more and then we get a break for a couple of weeks. I don't know how people do it with big herds, I'd go crazy lol It's so tiring as it is keeping up with the house, kids, and watching/waiting/delivering and fretting over mama's and babies, but my goodness they are so worth it ♥


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I went out to check and Fawna was at the hay and was just getting ready to come in when she laid down and pushed out two boys in less than ten minutes!!





















The kids took the pictures so I will get some better ones when I go out to weigh and put in tags.. They have ate and can walk.. Selenium done and iodine on umbilical cords!!

Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice job Momma! That sounds like the perfect labor and delivery!!! cute little boys too.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Alfalfa 5 pounds
Buckwheat 4.5 pounds
Nice weights for a small Kikko 








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Aww congrats!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , congratulations ! That was a quick delivery ! Such adorable little babies you have now ! Love the names too


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im dying to see their little faces


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! They are adorable! Love the names!


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Buck wheat







Alfalfa








Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww , so adorable  I love Buckwheat , lol…


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He is just too precious!!! Look at that face, awww so sweet! ♥ Alfalfa looks so cute in the sweater, could pose as a goaty model haha


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

1:30 am Alice a ff gave me two does.. One was thick and what I want to see in a kid the second born was frail way too thin and weak.. It took three hours to get her up and about but is looking better. She is full Kikko bred to full boer.








Beauty gave me 2 very thick bucks at 4 am they are the kind of kids that will build my farm the direction I want it to go.. Names: Gaston and Beast















Pan is full Kikko and was bred to full boer and gave us 2 does and are very healthy!! 















Grand total of Four Girls and Four Boys
18 more to kid!!

Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratualtions ! Well done on bringing the weak ones up to speed , awesome job  Beautiful little babies you got their  Sounds like you could use a little rest 
Beauty is certainly beautiful , i just LOVE her face , gorgeous


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks!! Yup I am exhausted but my hubby did let me sleep four hours and watched over Pan as she had a perfect delivery.. 

The little weak one is getting supplemental colostrum and mom has not rejected her so we have very high hopes!!! 


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , thats so nice  Yay for Pan ! Fingers crossed for the little ones who need supplementing !


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Good job! Now you should get a few more hours of shut-eye. Four hours is certainly not enough love all th babies!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow you've been busy! Glad the little girl is doing better, hopefully in a few days you'll never know she had a rough start! I also hope she gets some bone to her, sounds like her sister was a growth hog in the womb! We've had them like that, and they turn out to grow really nice  

Love the names Gaston and Beast, haha! 
My youngest daughter has been naming our babies after Lego Chima characters, we almost did a Disney/cartoon theme and still might


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

So got six hours of sleep woohoo
No new babies and a lot of happy mommas.. My husband supplemented Alice's girls at three and they are looking pretty good.. Let's hope for some births today the weather ain't too bad


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

3 more Does popped today  
Barbie had Winnie (doe) and Pooh (buck)














Jade a single big doe Madea







Lena had Levi (buck) and Flower ( doe)















That is 7 does and 5 bucks!!

Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Woohoo! Your busy now!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow...and to think I'm stressed because I'll have 3 does due within a week's time in April. I am a such a weenie. You, however, are amazing! Congrats on all those beautiful babies!


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Lol I thought I was crazy  thank you so much! I have a great family so lots of help!! Although my oldest is off to college


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww Congrats on the new additions!


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Pox just gave us 2 big bucklings! 
I will get pictures tomorrow 
My hubby delivered them and had to pull the second one and clamp the cord.. He woke me after to check on everyone 

14 more to kid 
Count is 8 bucks and 7 does

3 moms with super thick colostrum that has to be milked out and thinned and then fed to babies..(takes forever and we can't get much to come out) the peppermint udder balm permeates the barn ugh 

1 with congested udder

2 with enough milk to supplement the others

I called vet and he said super thick colostrum is from super healthy moms and I said it was a super pain in the rear lol


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Lol poor you. I would rather have super thick colostrum then super thin or nonexistent colostrum. Lol but I agree. It's a super pain in the rear. Lol


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I wish I could hit like on a post on my iPhone... You are right of course lol .. I should not complain but count my blessings!! But it is exhausting!! Over two hours three times a day trying to prevent mastitis..


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Last nights bucks are great!!















And a new buck born this afternoon!!







He was 11 pounds!!!

I think I have 12 more girls hanging on lol

Here is the colostrum I got out of two of the mommas







I was holding the cup up on its side and the colostrum was not moving...

I think Barbie is getting mastitis. I could not get any to milk out and she is getting more congested, not less...

Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow that last buck looks nice!


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

We lost a baby today..  
Both babies were coming out at once and I had to shove one back in and pull.. He was first out but dead 
His sister was in a ball deep in mom and I had to fish her out.. After some CPR she came around but the little buck never took a breath 
The momma is tore a little and a little sore but is doing great with baby and baby is up and full 

12 more to kid

2 with congested udders are no longer congested!!!
1 has full blown mastitis

We have a barn full of happy, healthy babies!!


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry about losing one. Glad things are looking up.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Just got a 7 pound doeling off a ff!! Will post a picture soon!!

It is snowing here and only 28 degrees but everyone seems great!!


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Good job getting the doeling out! Sorry about the buckling


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Sorry you lost the buckling but congrats on the doeling. We had to resuscitate one last year and she is fat and sassy now.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry about your loss , but good job with the doeling ! Well done 
Good luck with the rest !


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry about the buckling  At least you were able to save the doeling, it sounds like a very rough, exhausting birth, but you did what you could and again, you saved one of the babies.

Sorry you have a doe with mastitis, I hope it gets better. So glad the others are doing well. We had a doe kid twins <she had quads & triplets last 2 years>, her udder was MASSIVE, so heavy she could barely walk when her milk came in the day after she kidded. To top it off kids only wanted to nurse from one side! Thankfully it started to go down, she's still a little lopsided, but once she gets the kids nursing on a routine they will even her out. It is so frustrating sometimes in that first week after birth.

The babies all look great! I'm sure you are all having fun with them!


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Well my hubby sent me to bed and when I wake up there is six new babies!! Three mommas and 5 girls and a boy!! All eating and udders are manageable ( one is perfect!!) 

Off to give selenium and iodine on navels and deworm... Wait I need coffee 

Thank you for your condolences


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Candice, I have been following your does and oh my your kids are nice!!


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow, nothing wrong with going to bed and waking up to that kind of surprise!! Congrats, and DOES!!!! so you got all that doe fairy dust huh? haha  

Thanks for the kind comments on our kids, I appreciate it. So far I think these are the best babies we've had so far, slowly working our little herd in the right direction, well I hope anyway haha 

So how many babies do you have now? I can't keep up LOL


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I bought 7 bottle babies born around Christmas 5 does and 2 bucks.. 25 born but 1 still born so 24 running around!!! That is 14 does and 10 bucks 

8 does still due!!


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Boy , you must have cornered the market on the pink fairy dust ! LOL
You've sure been blessed with a lot of does  Beautiful babies !
Be sure to keep us posted with LOTS of baby pictures 
Well , whenever you have the time , you do need your rest , lol.. 
I don't know how you get any with all of those babies falling out of the sky , lol.. :girl::girl::girl::girl::girl::girl::girl::girl:


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

The lighting is not great but some pictures...
Oh and another single birth, Doe!!


































And another in early labor








Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh! It's cuteness overload!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww they are all so precious! You have such a variety of colors, love them all! What kind of % does are you using? 

I don't know how you all keep up with all those babies, whew! I have a hard enough time keeping up with the 10 we have lol. We still have 3 nameless babies! I'm going to work on making the kids pick names today  2 does due next week so we're getting excited about that!

BTW, the pic of the pretty red doe in labor, what kind of stall dividers are you using? Looks really cool!


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Well ... 6 reg. boer does, 4 kikko, 2 Nubian boer cross, 2 I'm not sure hubby bought at action, 1 LaMonche, all the rest are 3/4 boer and 1/4 Kikko. The bottle babies I buy are fb Kikko. I keep the best to cross with my bucks. This will be the third year. The farm they come from has registered New Zealand Kikko bucks and 100 Kikko and Kikko/boer does...

As far as keeping up rofl that is good lol

We don't have near as neat names but will start once I start registering them.. We use themes with the moms so it helps us remember who's baby belongs to who.,

The barn is a carport with stalls made out of free slabs from a lumber yard near by. 

I will post pictures.


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

My barn started out as old garden shed and then hubby added on as a chicken coop and then we butted the carport up to that. 



























This barn and field are only used for kidding. The rest of the year I rotate them through 3 acre fields and I use carport a for barns. All the fencing is permanent so I put the barns out for rotation. The sun is coming up so may not be the best picture...








Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Boo Boo is the red Kikko that was in labor last night finally kidded a single doe almost eleven pounds!! I am a bit disappointed because she gave me triplets last year.. That makes 5 singles... I may have the doe fairy this year but the multiple fairy clearly does not like me ;(















Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

cute babies


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , all so adorable ! I don't know how you do it , wow !
I love that last doeling , so pretty  How are you still standing is my question…..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You sure have a nice crop of kids!


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I owe you all so much!!! Last year I had not discovered the forum and tried to learn all I could from books and my management was so wrong.. White muscle disease, entertoximia, and fks took half my babies!! Pneumonia also took 5... I found you all and ailment by ailment you taught me to treat and prevent!!! 

So thank you all so much!!

And see I am so tired that i am all mushy lol

6 more and I am done!!! 



Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumb::hug:

Nice goats you have there, happy kidding.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Another popped lol 







Zoey is a two year old black head boer and she is an easy keeper and I love her conformation, But this is her second year only having one small kid. My hubby says to cull. I want to know your opinion please. The books say two years in a row but I don't know with a young one like this.. 







Just sunning 

Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on all your kids. How is her copper and selenium?


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

We have battled selenium all year and recently developed a management plan that keeps selenium at a healthy level.. The vet wanted me to do BoSe shots every six weeks and with over 50 goats that was a pain.. I finally found selenium yeast that you top dress with that keeps them where they need to be. (3 months ago) 

Copper bolus every six months


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Two more mommas gave me three babies!! A huge buck from a momma that gave me triplets last year..
And a chocolate doe and traditional buck from a black headed doe!!

Pictures to come


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I would personally give the doe with the small singles more time to adapt to your new selenium protocol….see how she does then 
Maybe her body really needs to regulate itself more being so young , just a thought 

Nice ! How flipping adorable , lol…I can't stand all this cuteness overload , its crazy ! I want to see the chocolate doeling from the black headed doe ! I really like the black headed doe you have there that gave you singles to far…she has such a pretty face !


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Babies from this morning!!






















Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute. 

Then the doe would need time to adjust to your new selenium schedule. I would give her one more year.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

We have two more due any second (the last two bred on my property) and a huge LaBoer I bought a month ago supposedly open that is fairly bagged up and babies have dropped that I started treating for toxemia because she just does not have much energy.. 

I ran out of scrapie tags and they won't be getting more for 2-3 weeks  


12 bucks
18 does
1 stillborn (buck)
Unfortunately 7 single births and no triplets 
1 case of mastitis and 1 vaginal infection
So all in all a pretty decent kidding season coming to a close

Now to keep those babies healthy!!


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow Bo-Se every 6 weeks? That is the first I'd ever heard of needing to do that, and your not that far from me :chin: I'd been told 2x a year sometimes 3x. But sounds like you got it covered 

Do you grain your girls before and during breeding season? If not, and you want multiples then you really should. From my understanding, increasing grain for a month before breeding can help the does produce more eggs. Not fool proof of course, but thought I'd suggest that.
It might definitely help Zoey in the future. If you really like her and want to give her another chance, I would flush her with the grain a month before breeding, make sure her fecal is good and see if that makes a difference.

I love your setup and kidding set up! Love the carport's! We only have 2 acres, but would love to get at least 10-15. Land here is just ridiculously priced  The horse farm my husband works for is moving sometime in the near future up on the northside of Lexington, so us moving to the southside of our county where land is a little more reasonable, would be too much of a drive for him


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I normally only do grain/ feed a month before kidding and 6 weeks after and sunshine and water the rest of the year.. I will do grain a month before kidding this year and see what happens!! I love Zoey to death although she really does not want to tame for me so she gets another year  

I sent three culls to market last night and one brought $162!! Never would have thought a cull would do so well at auction lol all three brought over a hundred tickled to death... 

Thanks whatever set up you get never seems enough lol but my great great grandfather bought this farm with hopes of cows on it.. Hope he is looking down on the goats with a smile 


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OGYC_Laura said:


> I normally only do grain/ feed a month before kidding and 6 weeks after and sunshine and water the rest of the year.. I will do grain a month before kidding this year and see what happens!! I love Zoey to death although she really does not want to tame for me so she gets another year
> 
> I sent three culls to market last night and one brought $162!! Never would have thought a cull would do so well at auction lol all three brought over a hundred tickled to death...
> 
> ...


 We do about the same as you, typically give little grain through the summer, and pick it up closer to breeding season. But... I want twins vs. multiples, they are just easier to keep up with, and easier on the mama's so they bounce back a little easier/faster.

I'm sure your Great Grandfather would be proud


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I have two mommas left.. A Nubian cross that was suppose to go first for extra milk that is hard toread because her body is so different than a boer. And the LaMonche that was not suppose to be pregnant lol

My very first boer had twin does 9 and 10 pounds.. Colostrum too thick for baby's to get out so supplementing lol I will get pictures in about an hour

33 babies!!


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I would love twins with one or two singles or maybe one set of triplets.. 7 single births is frustrating not only because of a hit to the bank but the extra labor to ensure udder health and making sure baby is not over-eating.. Two with scours now  

I am not complaining though I am counting my blessings and learning for next time


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So sorry about the babies with scours, try giving them a little probios and see if that helps. 

I don't have any experience with dairy breeds other than the % does we have or have had that were crossed with Nubian. The younger one we had looked Nubian and she was quiet as a mouse when she was in heat, which was strange because she was a very vocally opinionated doe.

I understand about needing the twins to help keep the bank from breaking! We raise so our kids can have their 4-H babies each year, but we also try to sell extra babies to help pay for 4-H/showing expenses. The 'we need' list is already overwhelming! I am definitely not looking forward to ABGA registration fee's either  Especially the DNA testing for the bucklings that the kids end up keeping to show.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

This is my first year dealing with ABGA. I am actually planning on doing that Monday.. Fun times  I am more of a commercial / market herd farm but would love to be able to offer the best as registered stock.

One of the moms laid on her little doe and killed it I called her previous owner and they said " oh yeah that is why we sold her" what!! They said she only ever successfully raised one. She had two large beautiful twins , hubby said next year e pull all but one.


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------

